# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  swap x-y axis for line chart

## aksaxena4

hi,

I'm trying to swap x-y axis of excel chart( means my requirments are that category axis(X -axis) should be display vertically and value axis(Y-axis) should be display horizentaly on excel sheet). This is in my very urgent requirements.Is there any way to this.

Thanks 
Amit

----------


## Andy Pope

Right click chart and pick Source Data > Series.

Select correct ranges for x and y values.

----------


## Impossibru

It works with scatter, but doesn't work with line charts, i've tried it many times. Are there any different solutions or am I just not selecting correct ranges?

----------


## arlu1201

Impossibru,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------

